# Dudas usando amplificadores TL084 y ULN2003



## Ricard (Oct 25, 2007)

Hola, muy buenas:

Estoy intentando amplificar la señal de un puerto paralelo de un PC, esta señal es de 3’3v y con muy poca intensidad. Para ello, siguiendo varios hilos de este foro y otra documentación, he visto que se puede utilizar el ULN2003. A priori siguiendo su ficha técnica parece simple pero en la práctica no obtengo los resultados esperados:

Alimento la patilla 9 con un VCC = +5v, conecto la patilla 8 a masa, tengo en consideración que tanto la masa de la fuente de alimentación externa y la masa del puerto paralelo están cortocircuitadas, conecto en la patilla 1 a cualquier pin del puerto paralelo, el pin está en ON. Por la patilla 16, obtengo 0,56v. La pata 16, según la ficha técnica es la OUT 1. Si el contacto del puerto paralelo está a OFF, obtengo 0v. ¿No se supone que debería amplificar la señal? Me la está haciendo papilla. Este es el esquema de mis pruebas:







¿Podríais indicarme por qué no obtengo ganancia? He repasado las conexiones y la documentación y estoy convencido que estoy siguiendo bien los pasos.


También he intentado aumentar la señal utilizando un TL084. También tengo problemas para hacerlo funcionar, no obtengo cambio en el valor de OUT sea cual sea IN:

Alimento la patilla 4 con un VCC = +5v, conecto la 11 a masa, conecto la patilla 3 a un pin del puerto paralelo, la patilla 2 a masa y finalmente realizo mediciones. En todas la patillas OUT obtengo valores entorno al 4’9v, sea cual sea el valor del pin del puerto paralelo. Este es el esquema de los resultados:







¿Tendríais la amabilidad de echarme un cable?
Sobretodo me interesaría la solución con el ULN2003 puesto que he encontrado un mayor número de referencias y usos.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Saint_ (Oct 25, 2007)

hola, el problema es sensillo, el ULN2003, es un array de transistores, estos eatan dispuestos como "colector abierto", esto quiere decir que cuando tu le des  a la entrada 0v, la salida respectiva sera un circuito abierto, si le das un 1 (5v), la salida sera 0v (se hira a tierra).
La forma correcta de utilizar este componente es poniendo la carga "puede ser un relay, resistor con dioda led,etc." entre Vcc y la dalida, es imperante que la carga este conectada a Vcc y no a gnd, as lo que te sugiero y veras que todo va de maravilla.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 25, 2007)

El ULN es ideal para reles ,lamparas.como te a comentado muy bien Saint son de colector abierto.

Si lo que quieres es puramente digital )pocos miliamperios)puedes utilizar :

En plan versatil pero solo 6 puertas cd4050, desde 3V hasta 12V

En plan TTL el de toda la vida 74LS244 (recuerda que tiene patilla tristate)
El recomendado 74hc541 por un tema de patillage, entra por una banda del chip y sale por la otra, puramente patillage


----------



## matls (Abr 23, 2008)

Porque funciona es conectado a Vcc? yo probando hoy me di cuenta de eso, pero me causo duda y preferi averiguar sobre el tema primero..


----------

